
Show HN: I built an issue tracker where every issue is a 2-way sync slack thread - delgiudices
https://shipped.dev
======
maxekman
Some more screenshots of how it looks inside Slack would be helpful to show a
more complete picture of the product.

------
encoderer
This is really great.

I found the example comments confusing. I expected to see the kind of comments
I would find on a ticket, not “what are you working on?”

~~~
delgiudices
The idea on that section of the site is to show the annoying messages we end
up getting in Slack that could've been avoided if everything was documented
properly in the issue that it belonged to.

But now that I think about it, I agree it is confusing and might change that
section of the site, thanks.

~~~
OJFord
Just needs a side by side and 'no more of this' or a big red strike through
the image or something.

------
mvanbaak
What happens with the issues if the free slack “removes” old messages?

~~~
delgiudices
You will still be able to see the issues in shipped, just not in slack.

------
bberenberg
Couple things this brought up for me:

\- My experience is that dev tools / PM tools make money with larger orgs, and
without a clear migration path from an existing tracker people may not want to
move.

\-- The trick here may be to add integration between your app, and common
issue trackers. This would allow a conversation to be promoted into a Shipped
item, and then linked to existing / promoted to new items in Jira / Asana /
Whatever if it gained traction.

\- This seems closely tied to the idea that Atlassian tried to ship in Stride
of conversations in chat being Actions and Decisions. While there were some
supporters of this, the idea never gained broad acceptance.

\- On the topic of Atlassian, you have 100% copied their UI and style. It will
be interesting to see how this works out for you.

Feel free to email me if you want to set up a call and talk through things.

------
robbiemitchell
If you sold this as an add-on to Asana -- elegantly handle the syncing between
each task and Slack -- we'd subscribe.

There's no way we'll switch task managers just for this feature, though.

~~~
delgiudices
I agree the switching cost may not make sense for some teams at this stage.

Thing is, if you really want an elegant solution you need a custom client to:
leverage websocket connections to slack for really fast instant messaging,
assign and talk to anyone that is in slack, reactions, file sharing and other
small features

